# northeast indiana (angola)



## steubenco

been out 3 times including today and havent found any yet anyone else been looking around angola or fremont?


----------



## en-ka-ta

Just got home. No luck. Lots of greenery shooting up, good moisture in the low areas, just no fungus...


----------



## moughler

I found 6 greys in dekalb county yesterday


----------



## txks1167

Found 108 greys around Albion area in Noble county on Friday and Saturday. Ranged from 1" to about 3"tall. Half were around a freshly dying elm tree. Good luck and Happy hunting.


----------



## en-ka-ta

A friend found some - didn't specify which kind, morels in the Angola area over the weekend.


----------



## steubenco

got out this morning for a bit and still no shrooms though for sure they would be up in numbers by now.....


----------



## sneakypeeker

i found 96 last Saturday. Mostly little greys..Buddy found another 60 some Sunday. 5 miles south of Michigan line


----------



## en-ka-ta

I better get back out there then!! That's about how far I am from the MI line...


----------



## en-ka-ta

Looked again this morning... Nothing.


----------

